

Dolphin emulator - samuelmitra
https://dolphin-emu.org/

======
DanBC
I really wish Seg Saturn and Dreamcast were better emulated.

I am sad to think abot future game programmers who don't get to play Seg Rally
on Saturn. 3 cars, about as many tracks, no transparent glass for cars, but a
beautiful driving experience and an excellent game.

There were other great games for Saturn (Nights being important) and other
games that were not good but had interesting ideas.

~~~
nemasu
That's why I kept my Dreamcast and bought a Saturn a couple years ago. Still
waiting for Dreamcast 2...any day now.

------
nemasu
Thought it was a goat simulator rip off first haha. This looks awesome though.

------
lkd
It's more than a decade old. Not exactly news.

